# What plants suck up the most nitrogen?



## save1999 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm thinking one of the modules for my new goldfish tank filtration will be a natural planted tank. I'm thinking mainly rooted plants. What plants suck up the most nitrogen?

I'm considering doing the larger sword plants... e.g. ozelot or mayby amazon or barthii.

Betty

cheap gucci shoes


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi save1999,

I see this is your first post on APC; welcome!

I don't know if any research as been done on what aquatic plants absorb nitrogen the quickest. However, my experience is a tankful of fast growing plants (stem plants) lower my nitrate levels faster than slow growing plants (crypts, java ferns, swords). I like the water sprites (Ceratopteris species) to reduce my nitrogen levels quickly in a new tank that is going through the nitrogen cycle.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Water wisteria - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygrophila_difformis


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I would think most floating plants that have access to the surface there for having access to co2 from the air would soak up the most nitrogen. Since they are not limited by the amount of co2 in the water they can soak up more nitrogen longer. Where as plants that do not have access to the top i think stop using nitrogen once the CO2 is gone... could be wrong about the co2 though...
But I do know plants prefer ammonia and take it up before nitrates. So the type of nitrogen in your tank may have something to do with which plants takes it up the fastest...

duckweed, frogbit, water leatus, wisteria, rotla, pennywort.... 
You could do some expreiments where you only grow on spieces per tank and document which take is free of nitrogen 1st...


----------



## DJRansome (Dec 10, 2009)

For me it is vallisneria, I grow contortionist. To the point where it is the only plant that I need to add nitrate and when I have it in a tank, that tank is subject to cyanobacteria due to low nitrates if I don't watch carefully.


----------

